# المنتديات الإسلامية > المكتبة الصوتية الإسلامية >  >  سهم جنه تحول (فيديو) للرادود الشبخ حسين الاكرف

## صاحب السلسلة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كيف الحال ياشباب
ان شاء الله بخير

اضغط هنا للتحميل

تحياتي
skyline

----------


## My tears

*بــارك الله فيــك .. أخي الكريم .. skyline ..*
*فديـو جــداً رائـع ..*
*الله يعطيـك العافيـه ..*
*وجـزاك الله خير ..* 
*وجعله الله في ميزان أعمالك ..* 

*جـــاري التحمـــيل  ..*

*مع خالص تحياتي .. أختك My tears  ..*
*
*

----------


## صاحب السلسلة

مشكورة اختي على المرور 
الله يعطيكي العافية
جزاكي الله خير

----------


## أبو جعفر

مشكوووور  على الفيديو الجميل

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

عــليكم الســلام ورحمــة الله ..

عطــاك ربــي العافيه إن شاء الله ..

رائــــع جـــداً ..

جزاك الله ألف خيــــر ..

جعله الله لك في ميزان اعماك ..

بنتـــظار كـل جديد ..

دمــت بـــود

----------


## صاحب السلسلة

مشكور اخوتي على المرور
الله يعطيكم العافية
جزاكم الله خير

----------


## حب السماء

السلام 


شكراً sky line على الفيديو الرائع


تسلم يدنيك


تحياتي القلبية..
حب السماء

----------


## صاحب السلسلة

مشكورة اختي على المرور
الله يعطيكي العافية
جزاكي الله خير

----------


## بيسان

مشكوووووووووور والله يعطيك العااااااااااافيه

وبالتوفيق

----------


## صاحب السلسلة

مشكور اختي بيسان على المرور
الله يعطيكي العافية
وجزاكي الله خير

----------


## مــوج البحر

مشكوووووووووور والله يعطيك العااااااااااافيه

وبالتوفيق

----------


## دمعه شوق

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

تسلم اخويskyline 

الله يعطيك العافيه ويجزاك خير

دمت بخير بإذن الله

----------


## bent albahrain

مشكوووور ع الفيديو
يعطيك العافية

----------


## نــــــــــوره

مشكور اخوي 
جاري التحميل

----------


## bawsel

أسألكم أسألكم 
الفيديو واضح (قصدي الشعر في اسفل ) لان الي عندي ما واضح كتابته

----------


## My tears

> أسألكم أسألكم 
> الفيديو واضح (قصدي الشعر في اسفل ) لان الي عندي ما واضح كتابته



*جواب جواب   ..*
*الفيديو واضح بس الكلام مو واضح ..* 
*تريد القصيدة مكتوبه حاظرين .. بس بدون فيديو   ..*

----------


## ابن الاكرف

قصيدة روووووعة تحياتيــ ..ابن الاكرف

----------


## bawsel

مشكور على تعقيب 
اذا ممكن تنشر القصيدة (:

----------


## no0or

جزاكم الله خير 

اختكم في الله

----------


## الموت للخونه

شكرا اخي ما قصرت يعطيك العافية اجراك الله

----------


## حماد

مشككور اخي العزيز skyline 
وتسلم الايادي و جزاك الله الف خير

----------


## My tears

> مشكور على تعقيب 
> اذا ممكن تنشر القصيدة (:



*الحسن (عليه السلام) - للشاعر نادر التتان

**تِناديك أحبابك .. وين عنها مسافر وين
يَخويه على مصابك .. ما تِجِف دمعة العين

آه يا دلالي .. يالحسن ضيَعت حسين

**ﮔـبل نار سمومك .. بهمومك .. يشتعل ﮔـللبك ﭼم نار
مَحَد مثلك عانى .. بأزمانك .. لو جبل ذوب و إنهار
جمر يلهب صدرك .. من صبرك .. تنحني بعينك الأشجار
مواجع مزدحمة .. بلا رحمة .. و الغدر ياحيف أمطار

دنيتك صعبة ..
و غربتك غربة ..
و الزمن يا يرحم .. بويه

فدا لروحك روحي .. يالأخو لا شفتك يوم
تخليني بروحي .. مبتلي و ترحل مسموم
ياول و تالي .. دنية حسين المظلوم
***** *** ***

**تِناديك أحبابك .. وين عنها مسافر وين
يَخويه على مصابك .. ما تِجِف دمعة العين

آه يا دلالي .. يالحسن ضيَعت حسين

**حملت الهم بالهم .. يتألم .. و الدهر و آلامه شرود
يلم صبرك جرحك .. و بصلحك .. للصبر جددت حدود
مسحت دموع الناس .. بالإحساس .. و إنته بدموعك مفرود
وفيت إنته بعهدك .. و إلضِدَك .. ما وفى و دوس العهود

خانو عهودك ..
و جحدو جودك ..
شكوتك للباري .. خويه

من آهات أعوامك .. للندم عالم خليت
ملايين أيتامك .. يالحسن عنها تخليت
ماشي يالوالي .. لاكن بجُرحك ضليت
***** *** ***

**تِناديك أحبابك .. وين عنها مسافر وين
يَخويه على مصابك .. ما تِجِف دمعة العين

آه يا دلالي .. يالحسن ضيَعت حسين

**على صوابي بموتك .. تابوتك .. مثل بحالة صوابين
من أسهام إلسبـﮕت .. بس بـﮕت .. منها لأخوانك سهمين
سهم ﭼنه تحول .. صاب أول .. بو الفضل و إختار العين
سهم يم نعشك مار .. و تعذر .. و اتجه يم ﮔـللب حسين

كل سهم ينشب ..
تنذبح زينب ..
و كل ألم صيحتها .. خويه

يبو محمد بعدك .. خيم الحِزن و لا طال
لون صٍرنا بلحدك .. يالأخو لا نبـﮕـى بعاد
خذنا يالغالي .. و العُمر لا ما ينراد
***** *** ***

**تِناديك أحبابك .. وين عنها مسافر وين
يَخويه على مصابك .. ما تِجِف دمعة العين

آه يا دلالي .. يالحسن ضيَعت حسين*

----------


## bawsel

مشكووووووووووووووور وطال عمرك في محبة اهل البيت

----------


## نسمة ليل

مشكوووووور اخوووي وجزاك اللة خير

----------


## civic7om

الله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## بحرينية

*شكراااااااااااااا*

----------


## حواء الحوريه

هلاابه الطله ياskylineوالف شكر على الفيديو الاكثر من رائع واذا ماثقل عليكم اذا ممكن اتنزلون لنا جنه جنه مهدي يا املنا ومشكورين

----------


## الملاك راحيل

مشكور اخي    ((skyline)) .. علي الموضوع الجميل ولاعدمناك وسلمت يداك

----------


## دمعة الأحزان

مشكووووووووووووووور أخي 

والله يعطيك العافية 

وإن شاء الله في ميزان أعمالك

----------


## civic7om

دمعه الاحزان انشالله ما في حياتك اي دموع................ز و المشاركة واجبنا تجاه هذا المنتدى الرائع

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

يعطيك الله العافية الشريط اجنن

----------


## العنود

_مشكووووووووراخوي_
_على الفيديو_
_مع اعذب التحيات اختك العنود_

----------


## Rooh-Alfager

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أشكركم على تفعيلي في موقع شبكتكم الإسلاميه
حاولت عدة مرات تحميل فيديو سهم جنه تحول للشيخ حسن الاكرف لكنني لم استطع 
رجائي لا اريد الفيديو بس اريد استمع للطميه رجاااااااااااااااااااااااااااء

----------


## عبير الورد

أشكرك أخوي على الطرح الرائع
والفيديو الحلو 

يعطيك العافيه 
بإنتظار جديدك

----------


## ولد ملك

مشكور          مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور 
مشكور

----------


## الدلوعه الصغيره

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## edancom

مشكوووور  لكن  الوصلة لا تعمل

----------


## طنوش

يعطيك العافيه خيو 
ماتقصر وعلى القوه 
تحياتي
طنوش

----------


## من لبنان

الرابط مش صحيح الرجاء التأكد منه بارك الله فيكم

----------


## الــــنـــاري

*مشكور يعطيك ربي الف عافية*
*تحياتي لك اخوك*
*الــنــاري*

----------


## من لبنان

*بعدو الرابط مش شغال*

----------


## civic7om

فيديو كليب ولا اروع

----------


## ليالي الخبر

.
.
.


مشكوره اختي بس انا مدرري ليش ما هو راضي يتحمل عندي

----------

